

The challenges facing toy startups: distribution, marketing, design. - replicatorblog
http://www.businessweek.com/bwdaily/dnflash/content/nov2009/db20091120_238724.htm

======
replicatorblog
A touch on the fluffy side, but interesting to see how different the world of
hardware entrepreneurship is . You need to worry about shipping products,
physically. You can't iterate. You need to have massive marketing budgets, and
you need to nail the product out of the door. Interesting to see if the YC
model can work its way into software.

